# Steeping



## Mtoefy (15/11/16)

Hi guys

I was just wondering, is it better to steep in larger batches or smaller batches. Would smaller batches steep faster or does it not make a difference...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (15/11/16)

Im thinking that if the large or small batch has the same percentages of concentrates then it should take the same amount of time to steep. I could be wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mtoefy (15/11/16)

I think i should do the test. Have one large batch and one small and taste if there is any difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrflyby (16/11/16)

Impo i have done batches of 10 ml up to 500ml and for me at least steep time doesn't differ but I'm sure some of the other guys/girls might be able to help out a bit more on this topic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/11/16)

I would also not expect much of a difference. Maybe if a "large batch" is like 20lt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (16/11/16)

Mtoefy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I was just wondering, is it better to steep in larger batches or smaller batches. Would smaller batches steep faster or does it not make a difference...
> 
> ...


The amount of vape made doesn't determine the speed at which it steeps at as long as the calculations and percentages are the same.

What does affect the time is the amount of oxygen, heat, stirring and mixing and if its stored in dark, cool and dry place. All people have different steeping processes


----------



## mavric69 (8/2/17)

wrong thread sorry guys


----------

